# Urgent PLEASE HELP!!!! IF YOU CAN.



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Downey CA - URGENT - Today is his last day .. 7 years old, Maltese boy A3308028 ...Needs adoption/foster/rescue in any combo ! 11258 S Garfield Ave
Downey 90242
(562) 940-6898 ♥ C

View attachment 96685


I will PM Deb, but if anyone can get to her faster, please do so, or if anyone knows of an organization close by to help this little guy, it would be so appreciated if you could let them know.

Poor little guy OMG.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Did you PM Edie, Christine, of the AMA (plenty pets 20)? Hoping she can mobilize someone. rayer:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

There is another post with this dogs picture it says the dogs name is Daisey. Is there anyone in that area that can pull him out. I can donate gas money or food money.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Will do right now. I've been posting all over the place since I heard. Gosh, this breaks my heart and makes me sick. Prayers for this little boy!!!!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

bailey02 said:


> There is another post with this dogs picture it says the dogs name is Daisey. Is there anyone in that area that can pull him out. I can donate gas money or food money.


Same here. Gosh, this makes me sick.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

allheart said:


> Downey CA - URGENT - Today is his last day .. 7 years old, Maltese boy A3308028 ...Needs adoption/foster/rescue in any combo ! 11258 S Garfield Ave
> Downey 90242
> (562) 940-6898 ♥ C
> 
> ...


Christine, thank you so much for your help on this. Kerry and I had left messages for Deb earlier on ... I hope she can help.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Bump!!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

On hold with the shelter now. I WISH they would pick up the phone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. I want to get as much info as possible.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Any new info??


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

LJSquishy said:


> Any new info??


Lisa, beleive it or not, I am stillllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll on hold waiting for someone at the shelter to pick up the phone.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Saw this on FB i shared it along...This is just heartbreaking to see the condition of this poor baby....


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

The baby has until August 10th. Just spoke to a customer service rep. Where you see the baby, is not where the baby is actually housed, just where they take the pictures. I asked if I could please send a bed and I let him know that so many people are aching for this baby, and to please give us time to help her. Sorry, just crying to hard. But that's what I know based on the call for the shelter.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I couldn't get through by phone. I sent an e-mail to my son who is in LA asking him to help. Please let me know if anybody has managed to rescue her/him. Downey is not a nice place, but this poor little angel needs helpl With so many working on it, we should be able to save her/him. Just let me know before I send my son off on an necessary trip to the underworld.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Guys, Sorry I didnt see this earlier. I was on the phone today with Downey about another boy that is due to be pts also. 
Our problem is, as others have said, we have no room in the foster homes and so badly need new fosters to help. Anyone willing to take just one dog...
Our main foster home in Escondido now has 7 rescues in their home and two more coming in. The little blind boy and possibly a male from Downey. She now has taken in two more today out of Carson, that is killing on a fast pace because they are doing a renovation on the kennels, so no room. If its an owner surrender they are immediately pts. We have desperately been trying to save as many as we can and in the past month we have gotten 10 Maltese out of there. Deb is full and traveling so much I cant add anymore to her house hold other then short term.
We have two more boys in foster in Escondido and one here and there in other fosters. 
We all worked like crazy to raise the money for the Rescue Raffle and did a record amount this year at the Specialty. those funds are fast being spent with so many in need and with BIG health problems.
We are trying to get a boy out of the Orange County animal control that has been there for a week with a broken leg. Again I need a foster to take him and get the ortho work done. I could go on and on , but you get the idea of how hard we are working and really need some help.
I could get some dogs out like this male IF he is not aggressive as stated in one of the posts. What we do need is flight miles to be able to get some of these dogs out of So. Calif. AMA has funds for the dogs flight but not the people to fly them. So. West isnt very expensive, going to Portland, Oregon. We have some fosters there that could help. Let me know if you guys have any thoughts on how we can do this. I will check on both of the dogs in Downey on Monday and see what we can do. I need your help though, if you can, to pay for or get transport for some of these dogs. 
Its just insane now.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

"Carson, that is killing on a fast pace because they are doing a renovation on the kennels, so no room. If its an owner surrender they are immediately pts."

Why is this place even open if they're killing immediately? OMG,I'm sick...why couldn't they set up a temporary facility someplace? There has to be an empty warehouse or closed retail store or something like it in foreclosure that someone could let the county use, for a tax write off or rent it?
I'm just sick!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Edie, I just sent you a PM because I want to help. I pray we can save Daisy ... It sounds so hopeful. If he/she (I still don't know if this precious fluff baby is a girl or boy) is aggressive due to fear, can't someone help if she/he can be rescued? If we can help, would it be possible to find a behavior specialist work with her/him? As you can tell, this precious one has captured my heart. 

I know I speak for everyone else here ... in that we can't thank you enough for trying to, as always, help make every effort to rescue these precious fluff angels. Bless you a million times and more for being such an Earth Angel to so many fluff babies.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Edie, I just sent you a PM because I want to help. I pray we can save Daisy ... It sounds so hopeful. If he/she (I still don't know if this precious fluff baby is a girl or boy) is aggressive due to fear, can't someone help if she/he can be rescued? If we can help, would it be possible to find a behavior specialist work with her/him? As you can tell, this precious one has captured my heart.
> 
> I know I speak for everyone else here ... in that we can't thank you enough for trying to, as always, help make every effort to rescue these precious fluff angels.* Bless you a million times and more for being such an Earth Angel to so many fluff babies.*




*Ditto and hugs.*


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Hi Guys, Sorry I didnt see this earlier. I was on the phone today with Downey about another boy that is due to be pts also.
> Our problem is, as others have said, we have no room in the foster homes and so badly need new fosters to help. Anyone willing to take just one dog...
> Our main foster home in Escondido now has 7 rescues in their home and two more coming in. The little blind boy and possibly a male from Downey. She now has taken in two more today out of Carson, that is killing on a fast pace because they are doing a renovation on the kennels, so no room. If its an owner surrender they are immediately pts. We have desperately been trying to save as many as we can and in the past month we have gotten 10 Maltese out of there. Deb is full and traveling so much I cant add anymore to her house hold other then short term.
> We have two more boys in foster in Escondido and one here and there in other fosters.
> ...


Edie, I just adore you, and just let us know how we can pay for the transport of these babies.

Someday, I will be doing foster, but sadly truely not in a posisition to do it now. I am so sorry. But I will move heaven and earth in other ways, as will so many, to help these precious ones. I'm holding on to my 3 babies dearly right now and praying for all of those not in loving arms. Thank you Edie.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi Edie,

I also just sent a PM about donating towards the transportation for these babies. I would foster - I am on the east coast in Boston so I don't know how helpful that is since its so far.

Thanks,

Lindsey


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Hi Guys, Sorry I didnt see this earlier. I was on the phone today with Downey about another boy that is due to be pts also.
> Our problem is, as others have said, we have no room in the foster homes and so badly need new fosters to help. Anyone willing to take just one dog...
> Our main foster home in Escondido now has 7 rescues in their home and two more coming in. The little blind boy and possibly a male from Downey. She now has taken in two more today out of Carson, that is killing on a fast pace because they are doing a renovation on the kennels, so no room. If its an owner surrender they are immediately pts. We have desperately been trying to save as many as we can and in the past month we have gotten 10 Maltese out of there. Deb is full and traveling so much I cant add anymore to her house hold other then short term.
> We have two more boys in foster in Escondido and one here and there in other fosters.
> ...


I'm just hoping more members see this thread/post and take a few minutes to at least read what Edie is sharing.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I'm just hoping more members see this thread/post and take a few minutes to at least read what Edie is sharing.


 
Dear Marie,

I completely understand what you are saying. There is a huge message in their, so heartfelt from Edie. And so ready to help with transportation cost. Just wish like anything I could foster. One step at a time I guess.

Many hugs and love,
Christine


----------

